# Lest We Forget Wristbands - In Aid of The Poppy Appeal



## the 48th regulator (4 Feb 2009)

Was on one of the forums of our cousins across the pond, and I saw this thread

Wristbands in aid of the Poppy Appeal

They talked about an appeal to raise funds for their Poppy fund

Lest We Forget Wristbands - In Aid of The Poppy Appeal







Lest We Forget Wristbands.

To show your support for those who have served and those still serving in the Armed Forces, these wristbands provide a highly visible means of support for all our Veterans.

All profits will be donated to the Poppy Appeal .

These wristbands are part of a number of initiatives by The Riders Branch of The Royal British Legion towards their 2009 Fundraising efforts towards The Poppy Appeal.  

(For Non UK Residents who wish to order more than one item please contact me with quantity required for postage costs)



I thought this was a brilliant idea, as it puts a modern twist to the idea of raising funds for the Poppy drive.

Anyone hear of simmilar efforts here?

dileas

tess


----------



## military granny (4 Feb 2009)

Hi Tess
We have them here but they are available in red only. I like the black and red ones much better.

http://www.legion.ca/_PDF/Supply/Catalogue_Fall_08_web_e.pdf


----------

